# New 'Turner' added to the 'Vortex'



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Say hello to Gray Daniel Y******...my first *GREAT* Grandson...born yestidday...all are well.....

Looks like a wore-out Momma and a mighty proud Dad..(Shannon and Travis)...

Lordy...we gotta work on a little 'abstinence' around these parts.. I'm already up to my knees in rug rats around the Holidays...:rotfl:

Guessin' I'll be shopping for a new 'Snoopy Pole'..and a set of 'Mini-Mini Turning Tools' for this Christmas....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Congrats Tortuga! All look happy and well!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

See what you started Jim, good looking family addition.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Great GrandPa!!!!!!!!!! You sure are getting old!! Great looking family.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Great GrandPa!!!!!!!!!! *You sure are getting old!!* Great looking family.


LOL..You got that right, Amigo... Hate to admit it...but I'm beginning to feel it....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new addition!!! Start looking for a Mini-lathe soon! gb


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations Tortuga!
Why don't you "turn" a rod for the little fellow?
Might be fun!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Congratulations! Now you're officially great.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Congratulations Jim - I'm sure you don't mind more rug rats. Here's a couple of "small lathes" you could pick up









https://www.lemonsauctioneers.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000032752


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats Jim!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats Mate!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great grandpa..........has a nice ring to it. 

Congratulations!!


----------

